# CV joints - have questions



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

My sister has 2003 Passat and the CVs are clicking. I'm a competent home mechanic (did timing belt on this car), but have never messed w/ CVs before. I see ECS sells whole axle for $110 each. I was browsing Ebay and saw you can get both outer CVs for $55 shipped. I know she would prefer cheaper b/c money is tight for her, but not sure if just replacing the joints is advisable. Is this somethign I can do at home or do I need a press? Is it easier to just replace the entire axle? I don't have a Bentley for this car - anyone have a write-up or general guide? Not sure how much work I'm looking at here. Thanks


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

You _can_ just replace the outer CV joints, but it’s much easier to just replace the half-shaft. If you’re just doing the outer joints, the easier way is to take out the shaft anyway so you can just put it in a (padded) vise, and pound away at the old CV joint at your leisure. This also avoids any risk of pulling the shaft off the inner joint. If you do remove the shaft, don't forget to remove the wheel sensors first...

Personally, I wouldn't buy somebody's used CV joints off ebay. If you can get them brand new for $55 shipped, that's a great deal, and definitely worth spending the extra couple of hours doing the job. If you end up not getting those, I'd go for the axles -- two of those are basically the same price as two OEM outer joints and a boot kit.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

A good DIY is here: http://www.taligentx.com/passat/maintenance/cvjoints/

While relatively expensive raxles is highly recommended, just do it once and done. There is no need to break much apart, you just need the right tool to loosen and tighten the axle bolt and the tripple square bits for the bolts on the transmission. Use the jack to lift the knuckle for easy removing of the half shaft.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Best way if joints are shot...send axle to "Raxles"..not cheap, but quailty parts....DON't Buy EMPI axles!...I ordered one (remembered the EMPI name from ol air cooled parts daze)...Chinese knockoff part..shaft wasn't even painted..and the rubber boots looked like they were made in the afternoon kindergarten class!...WTF knows whether the CV joints themselves were any good..might not even be heat treated to save a buck! Sent that sucker back and tore my axle apart..lucky I had caught it early B4 dirt ruined my CV's..rebooted for $20/kit from AutohausAZ.working fine for a couple of years..and I still have good German CV's in there!..Hate Chinese auto parts..every one I've come in contact with has been crappy!


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, the axles that ECS sells are listed as "complete" and appear to be (I see there is an inner & outer CV), BUT one side is EMPI and the other is PES or something like that. So, I guess their quality is questionable. The outer CVs that I referenced on Ebay are here http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-OU...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories . They are a no name thing too, but the price is definitely nice (for her), but not sure if it's going to be worth my time if i have to completely remove the shafts so that I can hammer old off and press new on. I figure if I have complete axles off, I might as well just replace them. I remember Raxles from when I had my GTI (only 1.5hrs away too!!), but I know they are going to be outta her range - especially since I have no idea how long she'll even keep this car. Any other good, reliable sources of axles?


----------



## The Dub Man (May 25, 2010)

i got brand new ones at advanced with my account and paid like 55 brand new not rebuilt with lifetime warranty...


----------

